# Newborn kid can't stand



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I went to see a friends goat who said her goat had triplets around 12-1 and one still can't stand. Her back legs just don't work. When I pulled her up her knees on her back legs would lock so she can stand but if they moved she fell. We have her a shot of Bose in the back leg and she didn't squirm or screem like she didn't feel it. And I can't pull her legs and there's no reaction but when she's laying down and trying to get up she can move her back legs just can't do anything with them. Other than that she's alert and has drank quite a bit. It's a goat at the FFA program at the Ed tech center so I can't just take it although I wanted to because she ardy got stepped on and no one will be there till the morning. Any suggestions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor thing. Hopefully the BoSe kicks in and she can control her legs better.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor baby! Does she have any siblings? She not going to be able to compete with them for milk if she does. I would talk to who ever is in charge of her about possibly bottle raising or at least supplemental bottles for her. She definitely needs some extra help.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I know I also told her that. Unfortunately the leader is a farmer and if a baby dies a baby dies. But she said if she's the same this morning she was gonna give her to me.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Well if he doesn't care, he should have let you have her! You did the best you could for her. Maybe the bose did the trick and she up by now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Well if he doesn't care, he should have let you have her! You did the best you could for her. Maybe the bose did the trick and she up by now.


ditto that!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I haven't responded I just got home.. I took her home with me  she is doing better. She can stand now but she can't walk yet and she needs a little help but can almost get up by herself. I couldn't get much milk from mom but I went to the store and bought vit. D cows milk. Buttermilk (because I thought I read someone mixed it with cows milk) and pasteurized goats milk. Should I use the buttermilk? And should I add anything else? I saw the goats milk at the store and figured it would be good to mix with the cows milk


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And yeah I wish she woulda let me take her last night to but she doesn't see it the way we do. She always says if they die they die. Wich I don't like at all. Unfortunately she looses a couple baby goats each year because of it and she only has to does that kid. But I don't think she does it because she does t care I just think that how she was raised maybe. 

The pictures aren't loading.. The goat spot app upgraded and when I upload a picture it goes to 99% uploaded then says fail..


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

The recipe that I have used several times is one cup buttermilk and one can of evaporated milk added to a gallon of whole cow's milk. I'm not sure how important the evaporated milk is.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank  I have used only cows milk in the past but I wanted to try a little extra to see if I can get her to grow better than the others that uv bottle taised


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know a lot of breeders and they do not think about the babies like we all do, they do not do a lot to save them, he says that he has to many to take care of, it breaks my heart.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't always agree with survival of the fittest


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 11, 2015)

It's good you've got her now and she's getting better! Hope she's walking soon!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

not all are like that - we have some breeders on here who care a lot - and one locally who cared enough to see if I would take his orphaned buckling - he even gave me his registration papers.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's been kind of breathing heavy.. Don't know if that means something. I don't think she is hot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows her temp? any raspy sound? is she eating well, pooping and peeing fine?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's pooped three times today. Once in the morning, middle of the day, and about 9. And she's only peed once since Iv picked her up this morning and that was around 4-5. She's beginning to take the bottle well. Iv been offering her 2-3 ounces at a time and she takes 1-2 each feeding. Iv fed her about 4 or 5 times and I'm going to again before I go to bed. Haven't checked her temperature. I'll have to get a thermometer tomorrow. And it's not rasping fits just been heavy like fast deep breaths. But not all the time. I noticed it once when she was sleeping and once on the car ride home from my job around 9.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Should I be worried about her only peeing today?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I had this happen to me last month. She couldnt stand at all. It took her a couple of days and she is now 5 weeks old. She was 3rd born in a set of triplets.
i am giving her moms milk when i get enough or just regular cows milk. I have fed several others cows milk and they are all doing great! Here is her pictures.














Please let me know how your baby is doing!








Forgot to tell you she is now running all over the place!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

scubacoz said:


> I had this happen to me last month. She couldnt stand at all. It took her a couple of days and she is now 5 weeks old. She was 3rd born in a set of triplets.
> i am giving her moms milk when i get enough or just regular cows milk. I have fed several others cows milk and they are all doing great! Here is her pictures.
> View attachment 88166
> View attachment 88167
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish o could get pictures on here. She's standing by herself now and is learning to cry when she wants me lol. She's in a laundry basket right by my bed ... The first picture of her all sprawled out looks just like this one did when she couldn't stand at all. Now she just does that when she falls. She looks really spoiled in the comfy bed! Lol
Thanks for the pictures and advice!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Your welcome, yep my little one now is spoiled rotten, and i had to finally put her outside as she can jump on the beds etc. she will let me know when she wants to eat though. I cant believe people would let this precious babies just die. No way could i do that!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> I wish o could get pictures on here. She's standing by herself now and is learning to cry when she wants me lol. She's in a laundry basket right by my bed ... The first picture of her all sprawled out looks just like this one did when she couldn't stand at all. Now she just does that when she falls. She looks really spoiled in the comfy bed! Lol
> Thanks for the pictures and advice!


That's great! I'm glad you got her and she's improving. Spoil away!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad she is improving....keep track of her breathing...if it only happened a few times, most likely nothing to be too worried about if it happens a lot, the only thing I can think of is heart issue...i am concerned her not peeing...babies pee more then they poop...you will just get one piddle cleaned up when they are making another...


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

When I got up this morning she had peed sometime recent because there was a wet spot. She's walking this morning! She is also getting up by herself


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great!!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's pretty much good now. She follows me everywere and try's to jump and play but isn't strong enough yet lol she's such a character. And she nibbles on everything! I wish I could show you some pictures!!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I am so happy for you. Where did you get her?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry, i was thinking this was a different post. I am glad your baby is doing good.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are pictures


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks great. So glad you were able to help her


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh that first picture is precious! She looks like such a sweetie pie!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys.. She just woke up. Now that she's able to walk she's jumping and running all over the house!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She just has the cutest little mouth and nose. It looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

She looks pretty darned pleased with herself...landed a good billet.  Look at those legs--I bet we'd all have problems learning to walk on stilts like those! Maybe she's part giraffe?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She does have an adorable face.. And her legs are really long!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great. This is a pet peeve of mine. When minimal effort results in a healthy kid and someone would rather let them die. Great that they gave her to you.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's doing great and acting fine and peeing regularly now. But she hasn't pooed all day. How often should they go?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a cutie!! Great job!!!



They should poop several times a day...if she has not pooped all day I would do an oil and water enema...


----------

